# Peacock Cichlid?



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

I got this fish a week ago and it was in a tank that said assorted peacock cichlids, but I looked around to find what its specific color was and i came upon several different that look like it, like the red zebra cichlid...Any suggestions on what it really is? You can't see in the picture, but it has markings on its dorsal fin and tail like the red peacock cichlid. he looks yellow in the picture, but he's actually light orange.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

looks like a leluipe (am sure i spelt that wrong) or a yellow lab.


----------



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

pretty sure he's not a yellow lab. He doesn't have the black markings on his upper fin. He does however (forgot to mention) have very faint blue along the tip of his dorsal fin, some around his gills, and some around his pelvil fin. hard to see unless the light is shining right on it...I'm thinking that will become more noticible as he gets older, he's still a juvenile


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, its not a peacock. Red zebra seems likely. Certainly some Malawi Mbuna or mbuna hybrid. It a bit shallow bodied for a zebra, but fry look different. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1730. Don' t take that 5" max too seriously, thats in the wild, and not counting the tail. They can and do get bigger in tanks.


----------



## blonpunk88 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yea, he/she is small right now...maybe 2 inches max including the tail


----------

